# My best Phrag.



## phraggy (Nov 18, 2013)

DSC01018 


I apologise for putting this further pic on the site but I just couldn't resist showing off again!!!!

Ed


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2013)

Shoot me a division!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 18, 2013)

that is really beautiful.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2013)

That is one vigorous plant to branch that much and hold more than one flower on each branch. How many days does it hold simultaneous flowers on a branch before the older one drops?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2013)

Nichole Towers?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 18, 2013)

Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Secundino (Nov 18, 2013)

No need to apologise....show us more of this Nichole Tower!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 18, 2013)

eaborne said:


> That is one vigorous plant to branch that much and hold more than one flower on each branch. How many days does it hold simultaneous flowers on a branch before the older one drops?


Freaking amazing!!! :drool::drool::drool:WTG! and don't hold back from us, you better show this one off!


----------



## phraggy (Nov 18, 2013)

eaborne said:


> That is one vigorous plant to branch that much and hold more than one flower on each branch. How many days does it hold simultaneous flowers on a branch before the older one drops?



Just one spike with very little if any branching¬¬¬ Last year it held 7 flowers at the same time with one falling after about 4 weeks. It started flowering in May 2012 ( for the third time ) and finished flowering some 5 months later having produced 14 flowers in total. This is the thing that makes me wonder what is the correct make up of this clone!!!!

Ed


----------



## Justin (Nov 18, 2013)

AM quality if not higher


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2013)

Beautiful! I just purchased one of these yesterday. I hope it looks that good!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Super display.


----------



## Hera (Nov 18, 2013)

Holy moly!!!!!!! It's freakin amazing!!


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2013)

I LOVE show-offs...more, more, more. I've never seen a Phrag. that prolific
and beautiful.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 19, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful! I just purchased one of these yesterday. I hope it looks that good!



Where did you buy it Dot:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Where did you buy it Dot:wink:


Alex Challis -- he brought two to our OS meeting, and I had to leave with one.


----------



## e-spice (Nov 20, 2013)

Justin said:


> AM quality if not higher



Agreed!


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2013)

e-spice said:


> Agreed!


Not there! Too many bigger ones from EYOF floating around.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 21, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Not there! Too many bigger ones from EYOF floating around.



Bigger? So does this grow into something like "Sorcerer's Apprentice" size with the longifolium parent?


----------



## phraggy (Nov 21, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Bigger? So does this grow into something like "Sorcerer's Apprentice" size with the longifolium parent?



Hi. The only other one I have seen grew like a ' Sorcerer's Apprentice ' but mine is only around 15" tall which makes me wonder just what the correct genetical make is!! Will place a pic of the lower half of the plant and correctly measure the height tomorrow.
Thanks for all the replies and thoughts,

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 21, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Alex Challis -- he brought two to our OS meeting, and I had to leave with one.




thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Bigger? So does this grow into something like "Sorcerer's Apprentice" size with the longifolium parent?


There are giant multigrowth plants in UK and DE, of all the EYOF crosses this cross, along w/ La Hougette, and a couple others, were the only plants let out of the facility for a long while.


----------



## phraggy (Nov 22, 2013)

As promised a pic of the lower half of my plant. From the compost to the top of the uppermost flower is a tad under 19". so how can this be if ' Nichole Tower' gets to a large size??. Is this the correct name or is it a one off?? If it's a one off then what could it's parentage be?? I'd love to get a positive id.

maybe NYEric can help in this respect--I hope so. Ed


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2013)

Does large mean tall?!
It's pretty surely dalessandroi x longifolium (Nicholle Tower)


----------



## phraggy (Nov 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Does large mean tall?!
> It's pretty surely dalessandroi x longifolium (Nicholle Tower)



The only one I've seen Eric was at least 12" taller than mine, but I bow down to your superior knowledge ( meant as a compliment ).

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2013)

Imagine how big it would be if you had it since 2004.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 25, 2013)

I just got 2. They aren't too big, but then again, it's the first growth (with spike). If anyone is in the DC area, I got them at Orchids For You:

http://www.orchidsforyou.net/announcements/new-arrivals
http://www.orchidsforyou.net/announcements/new-arrivals/phragnicholletower-inspike50


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a new vendor for me!


----------

